# Jamming in Camrose



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

If any Edmontonians want to come down to Camrose for some jammin', you're most welcome! Our band is hosting the open mic night on Wednesdays for the month of April. 

Place: O'Shea's Eatery and Ale House - the first building on the right when you come in to Camrose. Come on over and have some fun! :banana: 

See the Google Map - http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8....393157,-113.098755&spn=1.07278,2.570801&om=1


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

That is mighty neighbourly of you...if it was a bluegrass jam I would be down for sure. I used to do a pile of bird hunting in your neck of the woods, but I haven't been to Camrose for a few years now. The last I saw it was growing by leaps and bounds, at least in the commercial sense. Nice community!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, we are not bluegrass musicians exactly, but come down anyay! :rockon: 

We do some country tunes, and our vocalist, she does a really good job on blues and country tunes. We even play Patsy Cline tunes.

We would be honored to have you come down here and play!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I'm not exactly a bluegrass musician neither...but that doesn't stop me from trying. I appreciate the invite! If this winter season ever passes and it finally decides to quit snowing then maybe I will take a run out your way. I could always start brushing up on some Patsy Cline tunes...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

*Last time this month!*

Tonight is the last time we are hosting the jam. Come on, Edmontonians - let's jam!

I am bringing a brand spanking new overdrive pedal a friend of mine built. It's completely fantastic and one of a kind. 

Let's rock! :banana: :rockon2: And have a beer or two! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

ds,

Hope you had a good jam...I was at the Bluegrass jam tonight. Broke out of my shell and tried improvising a couple of solos. Overall, strong starts...train wrecks in the middle and brilliant finishes. You would have to be there to really gain an appreciation. If I'm headed your way I will shoot you a PM. You can do the same if you venture into the big city. :food-smiley-004:


----------

